# One for the boy's



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Why Men Are Just Happier People -

Your last name stays put.

The garage is all yours.

Wedding plans take care of themselves.

Chocolate is just another snack.

You can be president.

You can never be pregnant.

You can wear a white T-shirt to a water park.

You can wear NO T-shirt to a water park.

Car mechanics tell you the truth.

The world is your urinal.

You never have to drive to another petrol station restroom because this one is just too icky.

You don't have to stop and think of which way to turn a nut on a bolt.

Same work, more pay.
Wrinkles add character.

Wedding dress £1000. Tux rental -- £50.

People never stare at your chest when you're talking to them.

The occasional well-rendered belch is practically expected.

New shoes don't cut, blister, or mangle your feet.

One mood -- all the time.

Phone conversations are over in 30 seconds flat.

You know stuff about tanks.

A five-day vacation requires only one suitcase.

You can open all your own jars.

You get extra credit for the slightest act of thoughtfulness.

If someone forgets to invite you, he or she can still be your friend.

Your underwear is £4.99 for three-pack.

Three pairs of shoes are more than enough.

You almost never have strap problems in public..

You are unable to see wrinkles in your clothes.
Everything on your face stays its original color.

The same hairstyle lasts for years, maybe decades.

You only have to shave your face and neck.

You can play with toys all your life.

Your belly usually hides your big hips.
One wallet and one pair of shoes one colour for all seasons.
You can wear shorts no matter how your legs look.

You can "do" your nails with a pocketknife.

You have freedom of choice concerning growing a mustache.

You can do Christmas shopping for 25 relatives on 24 December in 25 minutes.

MHS....Rob


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

So true, SO TRUE! :lol:


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Well all but four of those apply to me...and I am FEMALE... (and hetro)


overthehill


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Homer,

Didn't realise you knew my Dave that well :wink:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I can relate to all that too! :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

You missed this
You don't need to colour that grey hair-just tell people it adds character






Leapy
Always sailing into the sunset


----------

